# Couldnt belive what i saw on the ice today



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

Went out fishing today and a guy came out with a old blue hand auger. he drilled about 3 inches down and then pulled the auger out and use a flat file to sharpen his blades then went back to drilling drilled about and inches and pulled it up and filed some more. I couldnt belive it thats the dumbst thing you could do to hand auger blades. finally i just told him to give up and i drilled him a few holes with the power auger. we did good on the gills to.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

if done right it can be done well. . just easier in my opinion to buy new ones ro have them professionally sharpened. . seen a few people do it and do it right


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

we sharpen our jiffy power auger blades but the stainless hand auger blades i dont know. my dad works in a machine shop and the guy there said you have to have a certain type of grinder for it.


----------



## bigbuckbob (Jan 26, 2009)

theres a place in muskegon(area) that sharpens lazer blades Its called Atlas if any wants a # I would be happy to find it-------Rob


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

fishhogster said:


> .........thats the dumbst thing you could do to hand auger blades.


Well maybe I am the dumbest person in the world, but I have sharpened ALOT of auger blades, mine and for others, and had them work great. Yes, easier to buy new, but I fish where there is alot of sand on the ice and dulls the blades pretty good. And I like to keep them sharp w/out buying blades a couple times a year.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I buy resharpened lazer blades, they are just as good, last just as long and for a 1/3 of the price. I'm pretty sure that guy out on the ice wasn't doing a great job sharpening his blades, seems like he would have done that at home on a work bench. Either way resharpened blades are a great way to go.


----------



## Ticketripper (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the file idea. The guy got the best price in town. Someone eles to drill the holes


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

It was all part of his plan.:evilsmile I'll just wander around on the ice like Im lost until someone cuts my holes for me.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

They can be hand sharpened just fune, but it takes skill (which perhaps this guy was lacking?:lol b/c like any edge it must be ground to a specific angle. 

In this case the product engineers might have built the whole drill around the optimal cutting angle & messing it up might really mess _it_ up.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I gave up on tryng to sharpen mine. I just send them in to strikemaster and have them sharpened. I keep two sets of blades for each auger, that way when one gets nicked or dull I swap them out and by the time I need a new set I have them sharpened and returned from the company.


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

how much will that cost to send them to strickmaster?


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

how much will that cost to send them to strikemaster?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah sounds pretty dumb, everyone knows you shouldnt even attempt to go ice fishing without a brand new stikemaster and 3 extra sets of blades. I cant believe all these people trying to make do with what they have.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I carry a shapener for my mora in my pocket at all times when I am on the ice. If you have ever fished Silver Lake in Oceana County you will soon find out that you had better learn to touch up your auger after a few holes. 

The ice is full of sand and dulls even new blades after just a few holes.

The sharpener was sold by Byers' Creative Sales and Mfg. Co out of Whitefish Montana. I have had the sharpener for around 20 years


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Ticketripper said:


> I like the file idea. The guy got the best price in town. Someone eles to drill the holes


 Yeah kinda reminds me of the time a guy gutted a deer for me lol


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

I tryed to sharpen my blades this year. I used my Lasky sharpener and got them razzor sharp but I must have gotten the angle wrong. I just spun on the top of the ice. I bought new blades and it cuts like butter. Can someome give me some ideas on the angle or mistake I may have made. I would love to figure this out and keep a spare set around.
Thanks


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The sharpener I have has a preset angle to it for my mora. Plain steel guide for the bottom of the blade and a carbide cutting for the angled top edge. 

I just googled the manuf. of the sharpener but only came up with knife sharpeners.

I haven't done any ice fisihg in years. The auger was not cutting that great when I used it the other day so I touched it up last night. I wll report back on how well it worked if I get guts enough to go out this afternoon with the snow on the ice and not being able to see the bad spots that were there before the rain.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds to me like the guy was doing some fine tuning on the ice. Seeing if he could get a better cutting edge. Most likely sharpened em up at home first with plans to tune em while on the ice. 
Last i checked it's pretty difficult to check your work at home drilling holes into the basement floor.


----------



## greenglass (Nov 3, 2002)

Although I have found you can get an idea of how well you've sharpened your blades by checking them on the carpet in the living room ... but if you're married you won't be much longer.


----------



## zelda (Dec 12, 2008)

I use a fine wet stone for sharpening knives. Works just fine, just take your time and keep the same angle. Good to go!:idea:


----------



## kiltman (Feb 7, 2009)

The place in Muskegon that does a good job of sharpening auger blades is Atlas Tool Supply.
It is located on E. Sherman Blvd. between US-31 and Getty St.

Look at the resharpened ones b4 u buy them or take delivery. You might get "exchanged ones and not your own.

GD


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

This tackle shop will sharpen or should I say send em out to sharpen, I think under $10 
Just keep an extra set around then you always have good stuff.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I found a Lazer hand auger along side the road last year. The blades seemed sharp but wouldn't cut worth a darn. Have you ever seen guys having trouble getting through that last half inch of ice and use the auger to push/pound through. I believe doing this actually causes the auger blades to bend slightly, changing the angle. At the suggestion of a friend, i took an old credit card and used to make shims that fit under the blades changing the angle at which it cuts. It took a little playing with, but i got it right and that auger cuts just fine now.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Jigawhat said:


> Sounds to me like the guy was doing some fine tuning on the ice. Seeing if he could get a better cutting edge. Most likely sharpened em up at home first with plans to tune em while on the ice.
> Last i checked it's pretty difficult to check your work at home drilling holes into the basement floor.


A 5 gallon bucket half filled with water and frozen works well for testing them at home...


----------

